# Obama nominates Kerry's brother for Commerce post



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- President Barack Obama has tapped the brother of Sen. John Kerry to be the top lawyer at the Commerce Department. 
Cameron Kerry's nomination must be confirmed by the Senate, where his brother serves as chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. 
The White House noted in Thursday's announcement that Cameron Kerry has been an attorney for longer than 30 years. Most recently, he's worked for the Boston law firm of Mintz Levin as a communications specialist. 
He also has been a longtime political confidant for his brother and was an adviser for the Democrat's 2004 unsuccessful presidential campaign. 
John Kerry was considered for secretary of state before Obama awarded the post to Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Obama nominates Kerry's brother for Commerce post


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Cameron Kerry

After graduating from Harvard, Cameron Kerry went to work on his brother John Kerry's 1972 congressional campaign for the Massachusetts 5th district. On 18 September 1972, the day before his brother would win the Democratic nomination for the election, Cameron was caught in the basement of the building which housed his brother's campaign headquarters as well as the headquarters of opposing candidate Tony DiFruscia. Cameron was charged with breaking and entering with the intent to commit larceny, but the charges were later dropped. Kerry lost that election to local Republican and then-state legislator Paul Cronin.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Losers.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This appointment must be part of Obama's "Change we can believe" "Change Washington" theme......wait a minute, John Kerry's brother? No f****** change there.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If Obama wanted an evironmental lawyer fine. This guy is NOT a commerce lawyer.

My teeth are hurting me, I think I will go see a proctologist!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> Cameron Kerry
> Cameron was caught in the basement of the building which housed his brother's campaign headquarters as well as the headquarters of opposing candidate Tony DiFruscia. Cameron was charged with breaking and entering with the intent to commit larceny, but the charges were later dropped. Kerry lost that election to local Republican and then-state legislator Paul Cronin.


When the 'plumbers' did it at Watergate, it brought down a presidency. I still like Nixon and feel he did more good for this country that Kerry could ever hope to. His brother breaks into a rival and Kerry is still a freakin' Senator.

democrats, ugh.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What a surprise


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

With those "Qualifications" I'm surprised Cameron was not yet appointed to a high paying position within Gov. Erkle's administration.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

8MORE said:


> With those "Qualifications" I'm surprised Cameron was not yet appointed to a high paying position within Gov. Erkle's administration.


Here you are acting like the commonwealth couldn't use an 80k per year dog walker


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This guy fits right in the Obama administration. Throw in some non-payment of income taxes and maybe he'll get a cabinet position!


----------

